# mutistar duplex chuck



## tinyminds (6 Jul 2014)

i have had a multistar duplex super MK III for quite some time, i thought it was to fit a 1" 8tpi lathe spindle but i just tried it on my lathe and it seems it is not, it's a lovely looking chuck and i would like to try it out and i was thinking maybe i can find some kind of adapter but my problem is i don't know what the spindle fitting.

is it likely to be marked on the chuck somewhere?

otherwise where do i measure from? and how do i count the turns per inch?

sorry if these are silly questions but google is being no help because i don't think i know the right questions to ask!


----------



## SimonT (6 Jul 2014)

I have a multistar duplex chuck, my fitting is 3/4" 16 tpi. Im not sure if its the mk 3 you refer to but can find out for you tomorrow. If so I have a full set of instructions I could possibly scan and email you?


----------



## Wildman (6 Jul 2014)

measure the core dia. Check the number of TPI with a thread gauge. a Zues book will identify the thread, probably 3/4 x 16 as that is a common thread.


----------



## J-G (7 Jul 2014)

tinyminds":vni83p8z said:


> where do i measure from? and how do i count the turns per inch?



A trick I use on unknown internal threads is to push a strip of plasticine into the thread then measure the TPI after I take it out. You can measure the core dia easily and add twice the depth of thread to get the OD.

There aren't that many standards threads that could get confused so once you have the approximate size you can make a very educated guess.


----------



## tinyminds (7 Jul 2014)

i have the instructions but can't find anything about the thread size apart from a hand written '04'.

the plasticine is a great tip, thanks


----------



## tinyminds (7 Jul 2014)

oh and as a bonus a quick google of thread gauges has lead to the identification of one of the mystery tools lurking in my grandads tool box that my dad left me. i was wondering what they were!


----------



## chowie (31 Jul 2014)

Hi I have a similar problem I have two lathes both purporting to be 1" x 8 TPI but my chucks are not compatible to both needing a dedicated chuck. my lathes are an Axminster and a Lennartsfors which I believe to be a defunct Swedish lathe.
I am still trying to solve my Mystro chuck problem, do I bite the bullet and buy the Axminster Evolution chuck with a 11/8 x 12 TPI
or get shut of the lathe.


----------



## Aden30mm (11 Aug 2014)

I've used the multistar chuck on 3 different lathes. I just keep changing the threaded backplate.

I bought my last two backplates from Brian at http://www.constablewoodcrafts.co.uk. If you give him a bell he may be able to source one for you, cross referencing the thread size to your lathe. I think the last one cost me £38

If you have a Tyme Avon, I have a spare in my workshop.

My pennies worth its a great chuck to have in your turning arsenal and I use mine often.

Regards

Aden


,


----------



## tinyminds (12 Aug 2014)

my multistar did turn out to be a 3/4 x 16 tpi and i got a thread converted from axminster for £16. it is a really nice chuck and i'm having a lot of fun with it.

now my only problem is every time i turn anything i end up with a bra dull of sawdust.


----------



## marcros (12 Aug 2014)

tinyminds":3szzks2y said:


> now my only problem is every time i turn anything i end up with a bra dull of sawdust.



Sharpen the tools- dust suggests that they are a bit dull...


----------



## tinyminds (12 Aug 2014)

surely you would expect sawdust at some point, the size of the shavings getting progressively smaller as the turning becomes more refined?

but by sawdust i probably do mean wood shavings. i should probably invest in some kind of high necked apron or a boilersuit or something.


----------



## Harry 48 (12 Aug 2014)

Hi tinyminds a wood turners smock would solve your bra problems


----------

